# Cooling Period for German Visa and Pre Approval



## Buchu1991 (Oct 25, 2019)

I am an Indian citizen and I have a contract letter, pre-approval and a visa( ICT-DE) long term for Germany. But due to delay in my travel because of my personal reasons, the pre-approval expired and travel to Germany did not happen. Now I want to reapply for a fresh pre approval for a fresh contract. So in this case do I need to wait for cooling period for reapplying for pre-approval with a fresh new contract.
Since my travel to Germany did not happen hence I hope this cooling period is not applicable to me. Kindly provide assistance. Also please help me in understanding the cooling period rule that under what circumstances this cooling period is applicable.

I checked with Embassy and Consulate in India and they confirmed me that for reapplying of visa cooling period is not applicable,if travel did not happen(i.e, visa is not utilised). But since pre-approval is generated from German Labour Authority hence wanted to have clarity on cooling period.

Kindly assist/ suggest me ASAP. Please treat this as URGENT.


----------

